# Anfänger: Frontstecker S7 CPU 314



## qwertz (1 Dezember 2006)

Servus,

ich muß eine S7 CPU 314 neu Verdrahten, und habe mit sowas eigentlich keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich dachte mir evtel einen Frontstecker einzusetzten, ich bin bei der Recherche auf folgendes gestoßen http://www.bahnbilder.de/kauf/conra...rontstecker-simatic-5m/product_id/604341.html

kann ich eigentlich ALLES über den Frontstecker anklemmen ? der hier hat "nur" 40 Adern ich habe ja aber ich habe ja 5x8 Bit Digitale ein/ausgänge, d.h. nur meine Digitalen aus/eingägne laufen über einen Frontstecker ?!? Wie stehts mit den Analogen, kann ich die auch an einen stecker anschließen ?
(ich muß zugeben mir die anschlüsse noch nicht genau angesehen zu haben   )


gibts da eigentlich auch ne günstigere Möglichkeit/Anbieter 170€ ist schon etwas happig


----------



## edison (1 Dezember 2006)

qwertz schrieb:


> (ich muß zugeben mir die anschlüsse noch nicht genau angesehen zu haben  )
> gibts da eigentlich auch ne günstigere Möglichkeit/Anbieter 170€ ist schon etwas happig


 
Dann schau doch mal in die Doku der CPU rein, dann kärt sich auch die Frage welches Bit auf welcher Klemme anliegt.

Schau doch mal in den Siemenskatalog, da gibts auch Stecker - nur ohne angeschlossene Leitungen, wenn Du die selbst anklemmst wirds erheblich billiger


----------



## crash (1 Dezember 2006)

*Frontstecker*

Du mußt je nach Baugruppe 20 Polige oder 40 Polige Frontstecker einsetzen.
Die gibt es mit Schraubkontakten oder Federzugklemmen.
Die 20 poligen Kosten 21€ die 40 poligen 33€ bei Siemens.
Es gibt die Frontstecker auch fertig konfektioniert mit Kabel dran in verschiedenen Längen aber die hast du ja schon bei Conrad gefunden.
Du kannst auch bei RS gucken oder e-bay oder...die gibts überall.
Das Anschlussbild findest du in der Fronttür oder auch im Handbuch.


----------



## Martin007 (3 Dezember 2006)

qwertz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich muß eine S7 CPU 314 neu Verdrahten, und habe mit sowas eigentlich keinerlei Erfahrung. Ich dachte mir evtel einen Frontstecker einzusetzten, ich bin bei der Recherche auf folgendes gestoßen http://www.bahnbilder.de/kauf/conra...rontstecker-simatic-5m/product_id/604341.html




Der Stecker auf dem Bild sieht nach einem Stecker für eine 400er und nicht für eine 300er CPU aus

Martin


----------

